# Update ISPConfig 2.2.23 => 2.2.24



## redi78 (9. Juli 2008)

Hallo Leute,

ich versuche gerade das Update zu machen. Linux Dist: Ubuntu Server 6.06

Soweit sieht alles gut aus. Nur hängt das Update seit 20 Min bei folgender Statusmeldung:

#############INSTALLATION#############
Dateien werden vorbereitet. Bitte warten Sie einen Moment.....

Das dauert jetzt schon etwas zu lange. Wenn ich versuche über den Browser ISPConfig aufzurufen tut sich auch nichts....also Seite konnte nicht gefunden werden.

Kann mir bitte jemand weiterhelfen was ich jetzt machen muss?

Danke und lg,
redi78


----------



## redi78 (9. Juli 2008)

Sorry, hat sich erledigt. Nach ca. 40 Minuten ist das Update weitergelaufen.

Ich möchte an dieser Stelle nochmal ein ganz dolles Lob an das Entwicklerteam richten. Ich bin sehr schwer begeistert von ISPConfig. Vorallem ist es nicht mit irgendwelchen Funktionen überladen wie Konkurenzprodukte.

Jedenfalls freue ich mich schon auf die erste stable Version von ISPConfig 3.

Liebe Grüsse,
redi78

P.S.: Der Support ist ebenfalls einsame Spitze!


----------



## huschi (9. Juli 2008)

Hallo!
Ich hänge mich mal hier an den Thread dran.
Das Update funktionierte auch bei mir wunderbar auf zwei Debian-Etch-Maschinen.
Allerdings laufen seit dem in meinem /tmp/-Ordner massenweise clamav-[MD5]-Verzeichnisse auf, die den jeweiligen Usern gehören. Darin steckt jeweils die drei Dateien: COPYING, main.db, main.info.
So wie es aussieht wohl pro empfangener Email ein eigenes Verzeichnis.

Dies geht natürlich auf Kosten der Quota und ist aufgefallen, weil sich die User über entsprechende Fehlermeldungen beschwert haben.

Habe ich etwas nicht beachtet, oder ist etwas falsch eingestellt?

huschi.


----------



## hahni (9. Juli 2008)

Das Problem hatte ich auch! Du musst von Ubuntu die clamd nehmen und nicht den Virenscanner von ISPConfig, der die Quota der Benutzer schrumpfen lässt...

Mein Beitrag im Detail:
http://www.howtoforge.de/forum/showthread.php?t=493&highlight=clamd


----------



## planet_fox (9. Juli 2008)

das is ja nett, ich hab mich auch gestern n8 gewundert dass, der so ewig rum gemacht hat. dachte eigendlich is glei vorbei 

maschine war debian etch 

Danke Till für den Quota Patch ! Hatte bisher genervt


----------



## huschi (10. Juli 2008)

Hallo hahni,
danke für die Info.
Ich hab es erstmal mit einem Cronjob erledigt:

```
*/5 * * * * /usr/bin/find /tmp -name 'clamav-*' -type d -mmin 1 -exec /bin/rm -R -f \{\} \; &> /dev/null
```
huschi.


----------



## Till (10. Juli 2008)

Die Clamav Verzeichnisse bleiben nur da, wenn das Quota zu klein ist, da clamav dann nicht die signaturen zum scannen der mails zwischenspeichern kann. Versuch mal bitte das webquota der einzelnen User hoch zu setzen.


----------



## huschi (10. Juli 2008)

Hallo Till,
die Theorie, daß ClamAV bereits am Quota scheitert ist nicht von der Hand zu weisen.
Allerdings haben die User aber nur 10 MB gebucht. 1 MB frisst seine Website inkl. Mailboxen. Die Files im /tmp waren einzeln nie so groß, daß hier der Quota übergelaufen wäre.
Außerdem wären dann nicht mehrere Verzeichnisse von "web1_info" aufgetaucht.

Daher denke Ich der ClamAV spinnt noch aus anderen Gründen.

huschi.


----------

